# Labradoodle Learning



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi there

Some of you may recall that I recently sought advice on whether to get a dog or not. Well, Fizzy our 13 week old labroodle has been with us for a week and a half and here's what I've learnt so far:

1. Our pup hasn't read the text books. Despite crate training being strongly advocated, she doesn't do 'den-like'; she does sprawled out on the sofa. Even if I attempt to make it a really exciting place she just doesn't get it (even though she was crated with her litter). The only damage to our house so far has been to the parquet floor, which has been scraped & scratched by the.........you guessed it, crate!

2. Our pup hasn't read the text books. She isn't interested in food treats - lots of fuss & praise but not food treats.

3. Our pup hasn't read the text books. (Do you see a theme emerging? :lol She DOES do her business in her sleeping area (the crate!!!!), even deciding to go there in the day to do it despite cleaning with enzymes (the text books again!).

4. Our pup hasn't read the text books. Despite being 'socialised' to cats with the breeder she chases ours. We now have the cat litter upstairs (and cat of course!) and the dog (& her business) downstairs - our house has been sprayed with the delightful 'eau de poo'.

5. I've discovered that I've read more about having a pup than I have about bringing up children and in recent weeks when I should be reading material related to my MSc I've been reading doggie material. Just as with children, I'm coming to the conclusion that the 'experts' disagree and that there isn't a right way.

6. Dog forums (and in particular labradoodle forums) are scary. People are down right nasty to each other - I wouldn't dare post this there!!!! They disagree wildly and routinely accuse each of dog cruelty. I'm getting my dog advice here!

7. My pup BARKS, HOWLS & WHINES!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for shouting but she BARKS, HOWLS & WHINES :lol: :lol: :lol: (Wanted to give you a flavour of what it's like at chez Fizzy) Apologies to anyone at Sandy Balls on the w/e of 13th March (daughter's 8th birthday & Fizzy's first trip in the van) - if you PM me I'll give you the exact pitch no so that you can avoid us!

8. The puppy shopping list (books, websites etc) doesn't include kitchen roll, air fresheners or washing powder (enzymes don't you know)! While I may not be a dog expert, I can now provide an informed (& possibly expert :wink: ) opinion on the merits of particular kitchen roll brands!

9. And finally........although everyone (text books included) told us we'd fall in love, no-one quite explained how much we'd love her. The kids don't want to go to school, we don't want to go to work (perhaps I should re-train as a dog trainer so that she can be with me all day?! :wink: :wink: ) Fizz & I are off to puppy class tonight (our 1st one) and woe betide them if they mention the dreaded c word (crate)!!

(We haven't abandoned the crate yet but we're oh so close)

Ana


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Enjoy her

She looks and sounds a lovley dog


Richard...


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I have no advice to give but only one word to say - awwwwww!

D


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Just give her a good hiding like I do with our little Shihtzu Poppy & she'll soon catch on.  

*I'M KIDDING!!!!!!!*


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ana

Welcome to the world of puppy ownership!

We were going to get a 'doodle, but we went on an Essex meet with them, and some of them are ENORMOUS. We loved "Eric", who was the size of a small horse, and ran around wherever he pleased, with owners shouting "Eric ... ERIC" after him :lol:

I know what you mean about reading. Have you looked on YouTube yet? Annie read a lot, and watched a load of videos before we got Tess. Some of the information was good, and some just plain doesn't work.

We were lucky with Tess, in that she got used to the crate very quickly. She slept in there every night until a couple of weeks ago, when she was grown up enough to trust :roll: We've not had an 'accident' in the house for 2 months at least. She had a few bouts of cystitis when she was little, which didn't help. Apparently, 'bits' underneath have grown now, and we don't have the problem.

One of the best bits of advice is to try to be calm. As the Dog Whisperer says: "calm, assertive energy". Any excitement (in the form of fast physical movements, or shouting) gets her excited. She does much more of what we want her to when we are calm.

On the barking, we were starting to have a problem with that. We went to puppy classes,and one of the things they said was "if your dog barks, isolate it for 20 seconds". No more, no less. We put in the hall or the kitchen, shut the door, and only opened it when she'd been quiet for 20 seconds. Our barking problem was fixed in one night. Amazing. The same applies to knawing on furniture (she's been teething, so wants to 'mouth' on things). We give her a rope chewy toy, but if she persists, we isolate her. It (usually) works a treat.

Finally, make sure you take lots of photos and videos of her. She started her own weblog ( http://geraldandannie.com/wpmu/tess/ ), and I've helped her put photos on and also YouTube videos too. That reminds me, I still have a lot of video to digitise 

Enjoy Fizzy - she looks gorgeous. They do grow up (a bit - look at the latest photo on Tess's blog to see how Tess likes playing in a muddy garden), and their behaviour gets better, but you need to work at it, and try to be consistent (don't have one family member 'soft', and the others strict).

Gerald

_Edit: forgot to say, Tess is coming up to 6 months old now_


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for your replies - we think she's lush too.

Bigbazza - that really made me 'laugh out loud'. I bet you never venture on to a dog forum!    

Geraldandannie - we're hoping she doesn't become a horse. She's been crossed with a mini poodle and we've been told by the breeder that she will probably be lab sized (although I know with doodles it's not really that predictable).

Thanks for your advice - we too have been watching Cesar Milan, although I'm aware that some of his methods are frowned upon by some other experts. Luckily I have the "calm, assertive energy", although I'm not sure about the rest of my pack. Five year old son doesn't do calm or consistent (Power Rangers tend to do a lot of jumping). 

Your Tess is beautiful and it is reassuring to know that behaviour does improve while the cute factor remains!

Ana


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We too have a Labradoodle puppy (15 weeks old). And you could well be talking about our Doodle in your post.

That was until we "got her sorted" using a DAP collar (you can also get them in a spray - DAP stands for Dog Appeasing Pheromone)

It has worked a treat for us. May well be worth giving one a go.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much yet Ana, you haven't had her long enough yet to reach any valid conclusions about her behaviour. :? 

Before she will want to please you and your family she will have to recognise and accept her place in the pecking order - and that must be at the bottom.

This is not at all cruel. In fact she will be much happier and more secure when she "knows her place" in the pack (household) because that's the way dog society works. She won't bother about being subservient, and will enjoy doing things to please you and your family.

Don't worry about following the "expert" advice too rigidly either. Do whatever works for you and the dog. If she responds better to fuss than sweeties, that's good - you don't have to remember to fill all your pockets with doggy treats. :roll: :wink: 

Take it easy, and teach her to sit, lie down, stay, give a paw etc.. That will give you plenty of opportunity to let her know that you expect her to do as she is told, and also an equal opportunity to praise and let her know how pleased you are when she gets it right. Ignore mistakes and praise successes.

Would you like our address in case you kick her out . . . she looks absolutely gorgeous. :wink:    

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

She's gorgeous and you'll be spared the neverending labrador hair :roll:



anallew said:


> 2. Our pup hasn't read the text books. She isn't interested in food treats - lots of fuss & praise but not food treats.
> 
> Ana


She obviously hasn't inherited that from the labrador side - they're not known as canine dustbins for nothing!. My 13 year old lab still can't stop himself from stealing anything edible that's within reach/raiding bins/drooling when there's food around.

Enjoy her. 

Viv


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw to both the labardoodle pups, I am so glad that you are loving her already.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Soooooo georgeous. I'm just loving the sound of these dogs and I've yet to meet a real, live labradoodle.

Is it true that they don't cast hair?

If you haven't already you've got to read 'Marley and Me' - its a 'must read' for all dog lovers. Especially if you're trying to train a youngster.

I laughed and cried my eyes out the whole way through the book (but then I have to admit to being a sucker for a good doggy story)!

They've made it into a film which I think comes out next week.

Mrs Hezbez


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

It's hit n miss with regards to them moulting or not (in a first line breed i.e Lab and Poodle).

For instance, in a litter of 10, 5 of them may moult and 5 may not. This can be alleviated by "breeding back" with more Poodle as this is the non-moulting dog.

Our's is what is known as an F1B - Her Mother was a Labradoodle and her father a Standard Poodle. So, fingers crossed she really should'nt moult.

The above is only from what I have read - and may be erroneous.

CHEERS


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

anallew said:


> Hi there
> 
> Some of you may recall that I recently sought advice on whether to get a dog or not. Well, Fizzy our 13 week old labroodle has been with us for a week and a half and here's what I've learnt so far:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the dog forums Scaaaaaaaryyyy. :lol:

Have you looked at the labrador forums? There are some very knowledgable and helpful people on there. Just don't mention labradoodle as a few people are very against designer breeds. Call her a lab cross or even a labrador poodle cross and you'll get away with it :lol:

It's more the breeders of Labradoodles that get the flack as they sell the designer pups for extortionate fees even though they aren't KC registered and very often don't do the health tests advisable for the breeds. Lab breeders and fanatics are against doodles for that reason.
There is so much info on lab forums that is applicable to dogs in general but as a lab cross :wink: there's loads of info that will apply to Fizz, such as joint care. Most people on lab forums are very friendly and nice 
Best of luck.
BTW Fizz is absolutley gorgeous.
Lesley


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope you enjoy puppy classes :lol: Hopefully they are run by a well qualified person. APDT (Association of Pet Dog Trainers) registered trainers are the best. They also publish the best book on dog training ever. It is part of the "Teach Yourself" range and is called, of course, "Teach Youself Dog Training". APDT trainers have to regualarly update their skills and attend courses so you are assured that they know all the latest stuff.
If you really are struggling ask your trainer if they do home visits to see your puppy in action 8O 

The best advice I can give is always ask yourself why your dog is doing what it is doing. Remember to Think Dog and not human though. Mostly they do things they enjoy doing. If we make something enjoyable they will repeat it. Remove the enjoyment and they will stop.

Crate training really is the best way to toilet train but you do have to do it right. PM me if you want some help  

Tip for your five year old - teach him to play "statues". When you need to deal with the dog ask him to be a "statue" and count to ten while you calm the dog down. Of course your son will need rewarding for good behaviour too :roll:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

They are both just so cute. Lovely  

Sue


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Our 14 month old Labradoodle Chester


----------

